# A couple 3-speeds



## Yo Jimbo (Jul 21, 2013)

I got the Royal off Craigslist and the Gazelle at a flea market.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jul 21, 2013)

Royal, what?   What country are you in?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2013)

Lawrence, that Royal looks like a Raleigh, no? The white paint on the rear fender COULD make it Canadian.


----------



## Yo Jimbo (Jul 21, 2013)

It's just Royal, It was made by Raleigh around 1968. It's a 3 speed with coaster brake all original includeing the tires except for one tube. Almost new condition. I'm from NJ.


----------

